
Show HN: A Mobile Friendly Car Lease Calculator - cmalds
https://thefinancetwins.com/tools/car-lease-calculator/
======
cmalds
All of the existing calculators I've seen require heavy text input. I used vue
sliders to make it more mobile friendly. Would love your thoughts. Thanks!

